# Roaming ab 15.6. abgeschafft ?



## Eusebius (7 April 2017)

Angeblich soll ja das Roaming innerhalb der EU abgeschafft werden.
Heute habe ich von meinem Kartenanbieter (Prepaid) eine Mail erhalten, dass genau ab diesem Datum meine Karte im EU Ausland gar nichtmehr funktionieren wird !!
Ist das legal ?


----------



## Hippo (8 April 2017)

Sorry das Fachpersonal zur Beantwortung dieser Frage ist z.Zt. leider außer Haus...
Wie soll man ohne Info diese Frage beantworten?


----------



## KrauserPeter (13 Mai 2017)

Naja mich würd das schon auch interessieren


----------



## BenTigger (13 Mai 2017)

Ja, da laut Vertrag dann eben die Karte nur in Deutschland gültig ist. 
Es gibt keine Karte, die Weltweit funktioniert. Nur wenn ein Roamingvertrag der Telekommunikationsunternehmen existiert, kann man sich mit einer deutschen Karte im Ausland einloggen. Wenn kein Roamingvertrag existiert, kannst du dich auf den Kopf stellen aber trotzdem nicht telefonieren. 
Einzige Möglichkeit ist,  eine andere  Karte zu erwerben.


----------



## Lauser3 (4 Juni 2017)

Aldi hat mir gerade ne SMS geschickt wonach ab 13.6. alle existierenden Tarife auf kostenfreies Roaming umgestellt werden, die jetzigen EU-Zusatzpakete zu 4,99 fallen entsprechend weg.
Schöne Sache das.
Lauser


----------



## Heiko (4 Juni 2017)

Die aktuell Congstar-Preisliste (vom 1. Juni 2017) verliert darüber bislang noch kein Wort...


----------

